# Zebra Finch throwing chicks from nest



## Lynnbb (Sep 25, 2019)

I bought 6 zebra finches from the pet store (3 pairs) in April. One pair had 1 chick, now out of the nest. Another nest just had 7 eggs, 5 hatched...I found all 5 on the bottom of the cage dead.
I think this is complicated because since I bought my finches together- I don't know who pairs with who, but do see them pairing.
I think one or two of the babies may have died in the nest because they looked smaller and more dried up...so I wondered if maybe they threw them all out trying to get the dead ones out of the nest.
Any thoughts or any advise would be appreciated.
I have them in really big cage, they have 4 nests in there. I feed them greens, veggies and fruit along with their seed. They have plenty of food always.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If there is not double or more nest pans than there are pairs, this will continue to happen
Hens get very territorial over nests and will throw chicks out of other nests if there's
A) not enough nest pans
And
B) they're too close together

Even in an aviary that was 12x6x10 (ft), we still only kept 4 pairs and the juveniles from the proceeding clutch (they help bring up the new clutch)
We had 12 nest pans, dotted around at differing heights, plus 4 internal nest pans(in the internal flight), none within reach of each other and none within another's eyeline, so lots of conifer brush was employed around them
Zebra hens can be evil little buggers when nesting (which, in my experience can be even with snow on the ground) and will attack nests, chicks and on the nest patent birds, just out of pure jealousy
They'll then abandon their own eggs/chicks to set up in the commandeered nest

Best not to breed them in a cage setting, unless said cage is an internal aviary, cos this WILL keep happening


----------



## Lynnbb (Sep 25, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> If there is not double or more nest pans than there are pairs, this will continue to happen
> Hens get very territorial over nests and will throw chicks out of other nests if there's
> A) not enough nest pans
> And
> ...


Dang, I hate that. I can definitely put more nests. They did so good with that first egg. I can't take any out because I am afraid I will split up a pair of mates. Can't tell them apart other than male and female. I do like for them to have their nesting houses to sleep in- they seem to love them. I guess I could take eggs out when they lay? I will make some adjustments in my cage tomorrow. Thank you


----------

